

Big Oil Is About to Lose Control of the Auto Industry - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-16/big-oil-is-about-to-lose-control-of-the-auto-industry

======
tcbawo
I wonder how long until we start synthesizing hydrocarbon fuel and
sequestering it underground like a giant earth-battery.

